# Another Junior Minister offers to give up his job?



## onekeano (14 Jan 2009)

Shock horror what is the world coming to!!! Call me cynical but the words rat & sinking ship come to mind. Imagine if Dick Roche had to give up his 2 drivers.... then he wouldn't be able to go for his swim every morning! They are all obviously scrambling to disassociate themselves from whats coming down and 2 drivers plus a load of allowances don't compensate for that. 

It was incredible listening to Manseragh last night when Vincent Brown asked about specific Junion Ministers and Manseragh didn't even know what their portfolios were called never mind what they were supposed to be doing!!!

Maybe Biffo is next up to offer to give up his Taoiseachs allowance? and God forbid the Bert would offer to give up his € million worth of pensions that he stroked in the good times?

Roy


----------



## tiger (14 Jan 2009)

Heard John Gormley (I think) on Matt Cooper yesterday getting grilled about the junior minister situation.  He wasn't able to say how many junior ministers for education we have, or to name any of them 

If the govt is serious about public sector job & salary cuts then they need to start at the top.  I'm waiting for Biffo to announce he's cut his salary by €100K.
(This would send a strong message about how serious the situation is, as well as making a very catchy headline!)


----------



## Sunny (14 Jan 2009)

onekeano said:


> Shock horror what is the world coming to!!! Call me cynical but the words rat & sinking ship come to mind. Imagine if Dick Roche had to give up his 2 drivers.... then he wouldn't be able to go for his swim every morning! They are all obviously scrambling to disassociate themselves from whats coming down and 2 drivers plus a load of allowances don't compensate for that.
> 
> It was incredible listening to Manseragh last night when Vincent Brown asked about specific Junion Ministers and Manseragh didn't even know what their portfolios were called never mind what they were supposed to be doing!!!
> 
> ...


 
The starnge thing is that Manseragh has got one of the more defined roles as head of the OPW. Its people like Trevor Seargent who is minister of state of food or something that should be coming out and talking about resigning. Plenty of others too


----------



## The_Banker (14 Jan 2009)

If the junior ministers were serious in their offers then they would do what is expected of the public service with the current talk of paycuts.

Continue as junior ministers but do so on a normal TDs salary. 

If the public service take pay cuts will they get a lighter work load? I think not.


----------



## z109 (14 Jan 2009)

I agree, The Banker. There is great talk about the honour it is to be asked to be a junior minister or to sit on a committee. Let that be the reward. It will also mean no disappointment money has to be paid out.

I don't charge extra for going to meetings (much as I hate them); it is part of my job!


----------

